# The Gentle Leader Diary - A full review



## slicksps (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok this isn't a full review yet but will be. Shadow's excitability makes walking painful at times and I've decided to give something else a try so picked up a Gentle Leader from Wilko this afternoon to see how we get on. I also thought 'what the hell, someone might be interested in reading the full story start to finish'. Hopefully it will finish without the gentle leader and a much calmer walk.

Shadow's going to hate me :001_unsure:

Day 1 - 16:00

Introduced Shadow to the Gentle Leader.

I jumped straight in and put it on him, the manual doesn't give much advice about conditioning so combining ideas I've seen elsewhere, I'm doing this in a hit and miss kind of way. He kept it on just long enough for me to adjust the strap to almost the right length (and to figure out how it goes). He quickly began scratching at it so I took it off before he poked his eye out.

I then found this youtube video:

YouTube - Jean Donaldson gets conditioned emotional response while fitting Gentle Leader

And began the process of desensitization. Shadow isn't quite as relaxed as hers, but the idea worked initially. He started taking his treats through the nose loop but quickly withdrew. After a few repetitions he kept his nose through while eating.

After about 2 minutes, I put the neck part on and resized it more precisely. This he had no problems with so I went straight to putting it back on completely. He happily took treat after treat but if I stopped feeding him, he'd start pawing at it again. We took breaks in between. My main observation was that it exerted pressure when he looked up which made him panic a little, I can see this as a potential problem when walking but we'll see.

After 5 minutes I removed it and thought I'd jump straight into trying to walk thinking the distractions around him would keep his mind off the collar. Initially everything was good. After a quick walk around the lounge we went to the door. He sat as usual and stayed while the door was opened. I walked through and everything stayed as usual. His back leg shaking, waiting for the command to follow. I gave it and he came bounding out and started down the path. Once he got to the end of his leash (4 ft nylon), the gentle leader pulled down on his nose and he went into a mad panic pawing and scratching. I quickly removed it and reattached the lead to his collar for a short toilet break. (I want it to come with positive connotations not negative)

I've obviously gone a little fast for him so will continue conditioning later on and do more laps around the house before venturing outside with it over the next day or two.


----------



## slicksps (Oct 11, 2009)

Day 1 - 20:55

Just made our next breakthrough. I put the GL on before leaving the house. I still attached his leash to his flat collar so other than the new attachment, there are no differences.

He did try to pull it off a few times but the faster I walked, the less he seemed to notice. Going to keep doing that for a while so he gets just as excited with the GL as he does with the leash.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

re slick -



> Once he got to the end of his leash (4 ft nylon), the gentle leader pulled down on his nose and he went into a mad panic pawing and scratching. I quickly removed it and reattached the lead to his collar for a short toilet break. (I want it to come with positive connotations not negative.)


hey, slick! :--)

this is a cloned-copy of a post of mine from another forum - 
no point in repeating all that typing, LOL... i hope this helps!  
-- terry

========= Pasted Copy ============

i would caution that the TAG line on the Gentle Leader (premier pet prods) is misleading - 
they refer to the GL as the *10-minute attitude adjuster*. that is not true - 
U cannot simply plop it on the dog, FIT it and walk off. the dog will HATE it passionately -- 
it will just create a bad impression.

any headcollar needs to be habituated - if U have never worn a watch, or never worn glasses, 
when U first put them on U are acutely conscious of that bizarre new sensation.
i often have to look at my wrist to see if my watch is there - it is no longer a novel sensation, 
i do not notice it consciously at all.

it takes APPROX a week to 10 days to habituate a dog to a headcollar, to the point that the LEASH 
goes on the headcollar ring -- before that, the leash goes on the other control tool -- 
the tag-collar, a FRONT clip H-harness for pullers or lungers, etc.

Step ONE -
GL is worn for each *meal* ONLY - fill bowl, call dog, put headcollar on,
set down bowl. dog finished? call dog, offer DESSERT for Sit, take off headcollar, deliver treat.
do 2 x per day for 2 to 3 days.

step TWO -
add any happy SUPERVISED occasion - a walk, grooming, play in the yard, etc. 
SECURE the hanging ring so that the dog cannot chew it off, and it cannot get caught in anything.
another 2 to 3 days, PLUS each meal.

step THREE -
U pick up the headcollar, _*the dog looks HAPPY - Where we going?  NOW...  
when the dog clearly associates Good = GL, is the time for that first SHORT walk, 
with the leash on the GL ring! this may be 3 days into Step 2, 
or TEN days of step-2, it does not matter -  the Dog sets the timing. 
*_ clip a lighter than normal SIX-foot leash on the headcollar, U do not NEED any 
heavy hardware; if the old-leash has a bull-snap or is double-thick inch-wide nylon, _*Get A New Leash. * 
U must bear in mind that the WEIGHT of the leash + clip will be on the NOSE - hefty gear is overkill, 
it will only upset the dog, and frustrate the handler... (thats U, lol...)_
_*take a short BRISK walk*_ - let the dog pee on their own turf,
take a 10-min or LESS walk moving briskly along, come home,
headcollar off, PARTY! treats, be happy.

the longest i have ever had a dog fuss over a headcollar was 12 days - 
he was an intact-M, over-90# dog who had a confirmed pulling vice, 
and he was not at all happy to hand-over the car-keys, LOL, and let 
the HANDLER decide where they were going, When they were going, 
and at What pace, LOL... _*but he got over it! *_ :laugh: 
_*he was also Brachycephalic  - and this was BEFORE Premier re-designed the GL with a new, 
narrower nose-band; the original GL was the same width, neck-strap + nose-band. 
i believe the wider original nose-band was uncomfortable on short-faced breeds, 
especially if they had a facial fold. this is no longer an issue. *_ :thumbup1:

DO * NOT tighten it excessively - or fit it WRONG!
_*the neck needs to be SNUG - and HIGH.*_
----------------------------------------------------------------
not One Finger should slip between neck + neck-band... it has to STAY up
at the top of the neck. *that allows the nose-band to be as OPEN as possible,*
without having it go over the nose-leather, thus allowing the dog to thumb
it off over their nose, and regain their own steering control.

it is NOT a muzzle!!!
dogs can PANT with their mouths open, EAT, DRINK, _*and BITE ! -*_
or pick up a toy, too. a GSD should be able to pick-up a tennis ball,
while wearing a properly fitted GL.

i love GLs for specific dogs or specific help, like reactivity, aggro, fears, etc; but they are not INSTANTANEOUS, 
they require habituation. and remember -
:nono: _*** GLs and other headcollars are NOT! to be combined with Flexis! ***_ 
the constant SPRING-tension is a constant irritant to the dogs foreface, puts PRESSURE 
on the muzzle, over time can DEFORM the nasal sinus, and the potential for Major Torque 
or even lethal force, is very very dangerous - a dog who RUNS with 10-ft or more of leash available, 
who HITS the end of the leash, will TORQUE their neck - _*momentum plus weight Equals force!*_
_*therefore - *_only a 6-ft leash, or with a well-trained dog, a long-line for play or training. 
_*NO retractable leashes, NO jerking or sudden stops!!*_
power-steering means use it _*gently...*_

the GL is ounces of pressure exerted, vs pounds of brute force using other tools - :thumbup1:
like struggling to control a a bully-breed in a body-harness, with the leash clipped to the rear of the harness, 
what a silly idea - *only for Weight-Pulling, LOL, and U are the weight! * :laugh:

cheers, and happy training!
------- terry

========== END Pasted Copy ============


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I just wanted to ask how old Shadow is? If still in the teething stage, I wouldn't put anything around their muzzle, they suffer enough during teething as it is. 

My bitch, Tau, was awful at heelwork for ages, she knows where heel is, but I hadn't been consistent enough with her. So I got told that was the problem, took it on board, and trained constantly with her, she now walks beautifully at heel, and I still train her for short sessions every single day to reinforce this. 

However it goes with the gentle leader, no device is a real solution to sorting out heelwork problems, it is a diversion. If you can, at the same time, keep up as much consistent training as possible, then hopefully the gentle leader will give you the forward step you need to reinforce training, but I would say don't rely on it to train your dog. 

Good luck with the heel work.


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi

Here is an extract I wrote a few weeks ago......

Training the Gentle Leader or Halti......

Firstly rub it in your hands, or wash it to soften it up a bit and change the scent on it, some are really stiff and creased when you get them out the packet. Make sure you know how to put it on and the clip is adjusted correctly.

Hold a treat in your fingers and put this through the nosepiece and encourage your dog to put his nose through to get the treat, but don't put it on. Do this until your dog is happy to take treats with you holding the headcollar and doesn't mind the touch on his nose.

Do this a few times in a day, until your dog is relaxed then moving a bit further until you can clip it on for a few seconds - feeding treats - and then take it off - don't reward as you remove it, just praise verbally.

When you can clip it on and feed your dog treats and he is relaxed - if he tries to paw it off distract him with food - then put it on for mealtimes whilst he is eating, then take it off, you are basically building up a positive association. When he is happy with this. Put it on, but don't attach anything to it and play a game, go for a walk - using the old lead and collar. Keep moving on the walk, if you stand still too long, he will rub your leg with his head!

When he isn't bothered by it atall being on you can start to introduce having a lead attached and him getting used to feeling you tugging. This is done by putting the headcollar on and clipping a very light lead - a puppy lead is ideal - to the headcollar, but still have your usual lead and collar on the dog. You are going to do most of your walk using the normal collar - even with the pulling, but now and again you need to start putting more 'feel' on the headcollar. Progress this until your collar and lead is loose and you are using the headcollar most of the time.

If at any time your dog tries to rub it off either on your leg or paws, distract him with a treat, or just keep walking smartly forward. Eventually you can drop the old collar and lead and continue with the headcollar.

It sounds complicated, but most dogs take a couple of days at the most to get used to it, but it does depend on the dog.

DO NOT EVER EVER EVER, use a Headcollar and a flexi. If the dog runs full length of the lead, it is at risk of seriously damaging, or even breaking his neck. If you use a flexi take the headcollar off and attach it to the collar.
______________

Hope it helps, it really is so important to take it slowly and don't let him run ahead on the lead so he gets yanked.

I will keep reading to see how you get on.

Kate


----------



## slicksps (Oct 11, 2009)

Kate and LeashedForLife both seem to agree on the advice. I won't waste anyone's time. (seems only you guys are interested, but already know)

I didn't think about meals with it, will definitely give that a go.

An no Kate. I've seen the same GL+Flexi warnings, it would defeat the whole point if I did anyway. One training not to pull, the other training to free roam.

I'm slowly getting there, he wears it but it's obvious he doesn't like it. As said before, it's the same process of puppy to first collar so with a little patience, trust, praise and treats, it'll be difficult to keep him away 

Sleeping_Lion - I do understand what you say about heelwork but believe me, I've tried everything with this creature. Indoors and in the garden, he's absolutely perfect. The second he's outside the door surrounded by smells of cats, foxes and other dogs, treats and praise mean nothing. I've tried several methods of 'punishing' pulling from standing still to walking backwards and changing direction. I even had a brief stint of Tssst *yank* but nothing has any lasting effect.

I'm hoping the gentle leader will give me that edge to work with. I don't care if he walks in front or sniffs and pees without my permission. He just needs to get out of the habit of trying to pull. I'm strong enough to stand my ground but poor Yovina goes flying.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

re slick -

hey, slick! :--)

U already GOT seventy views,  and it is after midnite over there! 
LOL... greedy guts, :laugh:



> I'm strong enough to stand my ground but poor Yovina goes flying.


about body-mechanics, especially for Ur lady-wife - 
remember to keep hands *______\/ * low *\/______ * and wrists straight - 
if U bend wrists and go chicken-winged, U give up a LOT of mechanical advantage! 
bummer.... :---(

a gentle traction across the front of Ur body, from the dog-side across the path of travel, 
with both hands moving across + wrists STRAIGHT, can move the dogs head gently sideways -- 
keep going, turn Ur OWN body, and the dog + U can do a complete U-turn, 
with very-minimal effort on Ur part, and little force on the dog. :thumbup:

cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

repeating the link from OP -

YouTube - 
YouTube - Jean Donaldson gets conditioned emotional response while fitting Gentle Leader

that can be found at TinyURL yhbv59o 
excellent clip of pos-R for introducing anything novel or a bit off-putting! 
**** - 4 paws up, La Donaldson is very good...

--- terry


----------

